# Biopsies



## coder1 (May 15, 2009)

Good Afternoon coding world...Could someone please let me know if reporting v codes such as v10 personal history of malignant neoplasms should be used with biopsies. One derm said that this helps with reimbursement.


need feedback

Thanks


----------



## magnolia1 (May 15, 2009)

While there is nothing wrong with coding the "history of malignancy" code(as a 2ndary code), the principal dx code has to correspond with the current Pathology report.
The insurance carrier is going to reimburse the claim based on the CPT code, not the dx code.


----------



## Treetoad (May 17, 2009)

I agree with Karen.  It may be nice to include that along with the path diagnosis.


----------

